

Git Rev News: Edition 1 - johnkeeping
http://git.github.io/rev_news/edition-1.html

======
apetresc
Is there an e-mail subscription option for this?

~~~
Cogito
There hasn't been any discussion on the git mailing list about setting up
email subscriptions, as far as I have followed the conversation. The idea was
only really floated a week or two ago, so the publication is really in its
infancy, though similar things have been done before to an extent.

I think it is a great idea, just needs someone to put it together probably!
I'll raise an issue about it if one doesn't already exist.

~~~
tfn
Backlink:
[https://github.com/git/git.github.io/issues/31](https://github.com/git/git.github.io/issues/31)

